# mouse house stinks!



## marie84 (Dec 26, 2013)

Hiya, I have 12 males and they absolutely stink. I also have 9 females and 1 neutered male which all live together- they don't smell too bad though. I can just about tolerate the smell but my bf cannot but all things said I wouldn't want guests with it smelling this bad 

I've tried cleaning more regularly/less often leaving some old bedding in/removing it all so now I'm going to try different substrates.
They are currently in RUB equivalent type containers, modified with ventilation holes round 3 of the sides and top (all the way a long each ridge) with shavings as substrate and shredded paper/tissue mix as bedding. Strange thing is they've only started smelling this bad this past week since I moved them up to my boyfriends so possibly they are scent marking more due to the new smells but either way they are not selling themselves as good pets to my bf! lol.

I've ordered some smartbedz to try off of the internet but it isn't due to arrive til the end of next week, in the meantime I've bought some pesticide and fertilizer free pete/soil combination to try. Do I dampen it down like you would for gerbils or put it in dry? Even with all the ventilation I can see that the tubs may get too humid or form condensation even if it's only slightly damp. I will be improving the ventilation further by cutting out holes and covering with mesh but I'm having a hard time finding anywhere that sells small amounts of stainless mesh, is there anything I could use as an alternative?

Thank you


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

if you are in the UK Wickes the DIY store and BQ Depots do mesh panels.


----------



## marie84 (Dec 26, 2013)

Thanks, tried that already but they only do the galavised mesh not stainless.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

What's wrong with galvanised? I think that's what most people use.


----------



## marie84 (Dec 26, 2013)

That suprises me, what about zinc poisoning? Are mice not affected by that? Either way I keep parrots too and would definitely worry in case they decided to chew the wire, i do supervise them while the birds are out but my boyfriends not quite so diligent


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Never heard of any exhibitors having issues but by all means be cautious. Mine don't bother to chew most of the time so the wire wouldn't be a problem anyway.


----------



## marie84 (Dec 26, 2013)

ok thanks, I might just put it along the back where the parrots can't get at it, I know its definitely not safe for them. Maybe mice are so short lived it doesn't build up to toxic levels or they just don't chew the wires in favour of other stuff


----------



## raisin (Sep 22, 2014)

put 1/4 tsp vinegar and 1/4 tsp vanilla per 1 cup drinking water. only offer this to drink. it should reduce the smell quite a bit. I only have 1 male that I do this for, so I don't know how it will work for so many...


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

As you will know bucks smell more than does and as u have 12 of them I can imaging them getting very smelly. As you all ready have one neutered one might be worth considering doing the others, that's ment to cut down buck smell from what I've hurd.


----------

